

From the Pitching Stage to the Seed Stage - dorkitude
http://blog.keen.io/post/25538748769/from-the-pitching-stage-to-the-seed-stage

======
rogerjin
Informative post. Congrats Keen team!

~~~
dkador
Thanks! Super exciting day for us. :)

------
deanmccall
Great honest heart felt post...thanks for sharing...

------
wetzler
great story. really captures the excitement of the startup experience!

------
insearch
thank for sharing your great story...

